# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Kraom's Workbook

## Kraom

So it's called Kraom's workbook because my name was 8adj8 but to be able to use the chat my name had to be changed sooo yea.. 

Lucid dreaming tasks
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(/) Stabilize my dreams better
-Successfully stabilized a dream pretty well. (Want to stabilize more before considering this complete.)
(/) Fly again
-Didn't full on fly but I did float. (And I wasn't trying to fly, I was trying to float.)
( ) Be a vampire
( ) Ride a unicorn
( ) Drive a car
( ) Have a conversation with a dream character
( ) Control an element
( ) Use the internet

Induction Methods
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. DILD
2. WILD
3. WBTB

Dream Signs
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
None to speak of at the moment

How I'm going to stabilize
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
First, I found that focus on a single object (usually vibrantly colored) helps me to keep my dreams stabilized.
Second, focusing on my hands also works.

Reality checks I use
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Plugging nose and trying to breath.
Analyzing hands.

----------


## Kraom

This morning I had a successful WBTB. I had woken up at around 2:55 AM and way laying there doing my mantras trying to go back to sleep and then an alarm went off that I had set to improve my dream recall and then attempt a WBTB afterwards. I turned the alarm off and went back to my mantras. The last time I checked the time wast at 3:46 AM, after that the next thing I remember I was in my dream. Feel free to read about the actual dream in my journal.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey adj! Welcome to the class!  ::D: 

Ooooh and congrats on the lucid! It's great that you were focused and remembered what to do, which is very hard for most people. 

Be sure to check out the links and resources compilation in the main class thread, you might find something helpful. We also encourage you to join the DVA chats, if you can  :smiley: 

Good luck and happy dreaming!  :Rock out:

----------


## Caenis

Hey Kraom, good job on the LD last night.  So you have LDs on a regular basis nowadays?  Have you considered also using awareness-based techniques, like Sporadic Awareness Technique or All Day Awareness?  They can be helpful if you rely on DILDs a lot.  Also, do you have a general plan for your next LD?  I find having a plan makes my LDs a little more productive.

Welcome to the class!   :smiley:

----------


## Kraom

Yea I do usually have lucid dreams on a regular basis and by that I mean around every other morning. I have read the All Day Awareness tutorial and have started practicing that which I think will help me a lot. And my plan for my next lucid dream is to work on my stabilization more, I was thinking this morning that I might just sit somewhere in the dream and think to myself and once I feel that I did well enough stabilizing I'll attempt one of my dream goals, maybe full fledged flight this time.

----------


## Caenis

> Yea I do usually have lucid dreams on a regular basis and by that I mean around every other morning.



Wow, that's really good.  You wrote earlier that you've been LDing for two years, but are you a natural?  Good luck stabilizing, I'm positive you'll be soaring through the skies in no time!

----------


## Kraom

> Wow, that's really good.  You wrote earlier that you've been LDing for two years, but are you a natural?



Well, when I first learned about LDing like I said it was two years ago and it took a long time to have my first lucid dream. After I had my first dream I started having lucid dreams with a lot more frequency. Only problem was that my dreams were all short or I would overexcite myself and wake up. And I stopped practicing lucid dreaming a while ago and recently just remembered it again because I had a lucid dream around two weeks ago. So now it seems pretty natural to me just to realize in my dreams that I'm dreaming from any little thing, sometimes even passively knowing just oh this is a dream even if nothing triggered that thought.

----------


## Kraom

Lucid dreaming tasks Updated!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(/) Stabilize my dreams better
-Successfully stabilized a dream pretty well. (Want to stabilize more before considering this complete.)
(/) Fly again
-Didn't full on fly but I did float. (And I wasn't trying to fly, I was trying to float.)
( ) Be a vampire
( ) Ride a unicorn
( ) Drive a car
( ) Have a conversation with a dream character
( ) Control an element
( ) Use the internet
( ) Task of the month- Drink magical potion
( ) Spawn a DC as a dream companion
( ) Attempt respawning previous DC companion
( ) Telekinesis
( ) Time dilation
( ) Meet my dream guide

Also, I will be gone the 4th and 5th of July. But I still should be able to update my journal and workbook via my phone.

----------


## Kraom

Attempted a WILD last night with the free-fall method, I was unsuccessful, although there were many disruptions like a lot.. I'll probably attempt one again when I get back from camping. I did recall and journal a dream, in my physical journal and I'll post that later. I'm leaving to go camping in a few minutes so I'll probably only be on each morning until Friday to update my workbook and journal.

----------


## Kraom

So, I ended up trying a WILD again and was unsuccessful again, still so many disruptions. Definitely not trying another til I get back from camping and when I do it will be coupled with a WBTB, so I don't get disturbed. Although camping seems non-beneficial to lucid dreaming I was able to practice my ADA. And my dream recall was insane I recalled around 7 different dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah if I'm in a different place, especially sleeping in a different place, I can end up having better recall and more vivid dreams. Also more lucid success. Not counting times where there are too many disruptions though, like you mentioned having. When do you come back from camping, Friday?

----------


## Kraom

Yep, Friday.

----------


## Kraom

Alright, so I'm back from camping. While I was gone my recall was really good, but not my lucidity probably because the way I was sleeping wasn't very comfortable. Now that I'm back I can update my dream journal since I couldn't do that from my phone. Also, I'm going to revamp my sleep schedule with set times. And I will be attempting more WILD's but I'm going to be using the WBTB WILD method since there are so many noises at the time I'm trying to do it, also might try it with guided relaxation to see if that works.

----------


## Caenis

Good luck Kraom!  Wurlman's been talking about guided relaxation, and it works very well for him.  Hope you see good results with it too.   :smiley:

----------


## Kraom

I tried another WILD with guided relaxation last night and was unsuccessful. But I fell that I've been going about WILDs wrong, instead of coupling them with a WBTB, like I've read is suggested, I attempt them around the time I would be going to sleep. Also I didn't really like the guided relaxation tape or whatever I should call it and so I might try a different one. So, tonight I will attempt a WILD coupled with a WBTB. Aside from all that after my WILD attempt failed I decided I would just go to sleep. But I couldn't go to sleep because right outside my window there was a party going on and they were extremely loud. So last night just wasn't a good night. Once I get back to my mom's house I should be doing well again, but that won't be til Monday.

----------


## Kraom

So I had a successful DILD this morning after attempting a WBTB WILD. Will post it in my dream journal after this. I was feeling a little bit down this morning when i woke up at 7:50 because  my dream recall sucked and I didn't remember much. Also I was thinking about how I hadn't had a lucid in a while, well a while for me. But I decided to try a WILD and then I kept swallowing  because my throat felt weird so I decided I'd just try going back to sleep. It took me a while to fall back asleep, but it was all worth it.

----------


## RareCola

> So I had a successful DILD this morning after attempting a WBTB WILD. Will post it in my dream journal after this. I was feeling a little bit down this morning when i woke up at 7:50 because  my dream recall sucked and I didn't remember much. Also I was thinking about how I hadn't had a lucid in a while, well a while for me. But I decided to try a WILD and then I kept swallowing  because my throat felt weird so I decided I'd just try going back to sleep. It took me a while to fall back asleep, but it was all worth it.



That's great! It always gets hard when you go through a period of not having much luck, happens to all of us. Just need to use that as motivation to keep striving until you succeed!

Try not to worry about swallowing when you're doing a WILD. You don't stop swallowing when you're sleeping. Thinking about not swallowing is going to be worse than actually just swallowing.

----------


## Kraom

> Try not to worry about swallowing when you're doing a WILD. You don't stop swallowing when you're sleeping. Thinking about not swallowing is going to be worse than actually just swallowing.



I'll try this tonight, well tomorrow morning I guess it'll be. I actually read a WILD tutorial today that I think will help mzzkc's WILD guide..

----------


## RareCola

> I'll try this tonight, well tomorrow morning I guess it'll be. I actually read a WILD tutorial today that I think will help mzzkc's WILD guide..



While WILD tutorials are great, a lot of them aren't very helpful. The main portion of WILDing is literally just laying there, still, and waiting (which could take up to about 2 hours). The important part of WILDing, which is not covered in any WILD tutorials I've found, is the mental preparation.

If you're really interested in WILDing I suggest you look at the links under the WILD section in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/tutor...lation-133466/

----------


## Kraom

> If you're really interested in WILDing I suggest you look at the links under the WILD section in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/tutor...lation-133466/



Hmm I'll read the WILD section of this. Also thanks that link has other things I was looking for as well.

----------


## Kraom

Ok, don't have much to say today other than I had another DILD this morning, albeit a short one.. but still I was lucid nonetheless.

Alright so I guess I do have a little bit more to say now that I think about it. I did try another WILD this morning after waking up naturally but I stopped and went back to sleep. I decided to work more on the prep-work that Rarecola linked me to yesterday before I attempt another WILD. Also the past two mornings that I've had LDs before them I had done 4-5 SSILD reps. I don't know if this is having an effect on my LDs or not seeing as they are DILDs but I suppose it can't hurt to keep doing it. And last thing my sleep schedule is already fixed. I go to sleep at eleven and wake up naturally at 7:30-8:00.

----------


## eMCLucid

Congrats on the lucids!  I am going to try out SSILD, it looks like its working well for you and I hope I can experience the same success!

----------


## Kraom

> Congrats on the lucids!  I am going to try out SSILD, it looks like its working well for you and I hope I can experience the same success!



Yea like I said I'm not sure whether it's due to SSILD or not but it seems possible so I'll keep doing it. Also I wish you the best of luck with it.

----------


## Kraom

Woo, third lucid in a row. Again I did SSILD before going back to sleep around 5 AM and then I had another DILD, so I guess whatever I'm doing I'm definitely not going to be changing it. Oh and also I need to start doing RCs when I wake up because I've been having way too many false awakenings lately. Had one after my lucid this morning.

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww nice! Very very nice indeed. Congratulations!  ::D:

----------


## Kraom

Well, I'm really getting into a groove now. Fourth lucid fourth morning in a row. Again technique was woke up did SSILD and then once in dream DILD. The dream I had was really odd though it was more like multiple dreams in one. Also, my recall is back to normal around 3-4 dreams remembered per morning. So yea I'll get to posting my latest dream in my DJ.

----------


## paigeyemps

Awwww mannnn gimme some of that lucidity powah!  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraom

> Awwww mannnn gimme some of that lucidity powah!



Haha would if I could.  :tongue2:

----------


## Caenis

That's amazing Kraom!  Keep up the good work!  Try to be more aware when you first wake up in bed too: which house are you in, which room?  What do the other rooms look like that you might wind up waking up in?  What happened when you went to bed?  Touch stuff, etc.

That's really cool that your most recent dream was Inception-inspired.  =p  A little confusing, but interesting!

----------


## Kraom

> That's really cool that your most recent dream was Inception-inspired.  =p  A little confusing, but interesting!



Yea, I didn't even know what was going haha.. hence the dream journal entry title.
Anyways, I'll use your idea seems like it'll work well, been having too many FAs not to. I think I've had five in four days well a lot more if you count how I woke up in the room at my mom's house every time  during my dream this morning.

----------


## Kraom

My, streak has ended! Well sort of I guess. I did my normal routine woke up naturally like 4:42 AM SSILD go back to sleep, but then I woke up again and this time it was hard for me to fall back asleep. So eventually I did end up falling asleep again. But now like every ten minutes I would wake up. So I kept waking up and going back to sleep. I was still having dreams in these short periods and realized I was dreaming twice but it was too short and I just woke up every time.

----------


## Caenis

Congrats on the lucids, Kraom!  Shame that you didn't seem to sleep well last night, but at least there was a perk that came with waking up a lot.  Waking up regularly probably helped to make you more aware while you were dreaming.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Your findings have inspired me to take up SSILD again.  Good job and great lucids.

----------


## Kraom

Alright, so this morning when I normally have my lucid dreams I woke up and messed up my SSILD I fell back asleep because I was worrying to much about trying to stay tired. So as a result no lucids today  :Sad: . Dream recall was meh bits and pieces of a few dreams and one really really long dream.

----------


## Kraom

So, this morning I had another one of those morning where I kept waking up again very frequently. It's beneficial for recall and realizing I'm dreaming but I can't really have an actually lucid because the dream ends essentially right after I realize I'm dreaming. Also I messed up my SSILD again I keep falling asleep when I wake up, I guess I have to wake myself up just a little bit more before doing it.

----------


## Kraom

Not much to say about this morning, I woke up around 4:52 feeling rather awake so I did my SSILD and then went back to sleep. And I did have another waking up a lot fit this morning but not every five minutes maybe about everyone twenty. Yep, after that all I know is that Hulk Hogan thinks I'm a bitch for not eating special K cereal, yea met him in soak city in a dream..

----------


## Caenis

I'm glad you were sleeping a little more easily last night.  Did you become lucid again in any of your dreams?

Hulk Hogan scolded you for not eating Special K?  Good god.  Have we arrived at the age where businesses insert commercials/product placement in dreams?  :O

----------


## Kraom

> I'm glad you were sleeping a little more easily last night.  Did you become lucid again in any of your dreams?
> 
> Hulk Hogan scolded you for not eating Special K?  Good god.  Have we arrived at the age where businesses insert commercials/product placement in dreams?  :O



Yea in the time where I was waking up a lot I realized I was dreaming but you know I just woke up.. 
Also, yes they've infiltrated my dreams, better get some special K..

----------


## Caenis

Hm.  Have you considered trying DEILD?  Might be worth a try, if you keep waking up.

----------


## Kraom

> Hm.  Have you considered trying DEILD?  Might be worth a try, if you keep waking up.



Yep, I was thinking about starting to try DEILDs.

----------


## Kraom

Alright, SO had a lucid this morning.. yay, been a few days since my last one. So, this morning I actually was sleeping well, finally, and I woke up around my usual waking up time like 4:00 AM did my SSILD, without falling asleep this time, and then go back to sleep and lucid. I thought about trying a DEILD when I naturally woke up because I woke from a dream, kinda a nightmare of sorts, and still had my eyes closed hadn't moved, but seeing as I've never tried I thought I'd just do SSILD. And I'm glad I did. Oh, also I need to stop being lazy and write more in my dream journal.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the LD! So glad to see SSILD working so well for you.

----------


## Kraom

Well, this morning I woke up in a dream. And once in the dream I became lucid. Alright so now I did RCs even though I never ever do them. And they just proved to me why I don't do them. Two Rcs failed. So then I was like uhh okay maybe this isn't a dream, because I did wake up in a classroom maybe I was sleeping in class. So then I lost my lucidity because I now had convinced myself that it was real. So yea won't be using those RCs anymore.. >:C

----------


## Caenis

Aw darn, that's a pain.  One of the other students (I think it was Xanous?) stopped using RCs because he had the same trouble.  If you become lucid and are aware enough to not need to RC, then yeah, don't bother.  Perhaps just move on to stabilization.

I've not had a RC fail me, but I use the nose plug.  I usually RC twice, because it's difficult to tell what the result of the test was the first time.  But I usually either RC out of habit, or out of suspicion.  It's uncommon for me to know that I'm definitely dreaming.  Just do what works for you, kraom!

----------


## Kraom

Alright so this morning no lucid but I didn't do any SSILD so maybe that's why. I was going to attempt a DEILD but when I awoke at my normal natural wake up time I kind of jolted awake. And I was tired so I just went back to sleep. Also I was at my dad's house and I seem to LD more frequently at my mom's.

----------


## Kraom

Alright so I had a lucid this morning. Woke up around 4:43 AM checked my phones time and then did SSILD went back to sleep and had a lucid dream.And I finally full on flew this morning woo. Also, my stabilization is pretty good now I don't have to use any techniques like spinning or looking at my hands anymore as long as I'm focusing in the dream it's stable. Although this morning was weird because I had three FAs.. And some dreams within dreams. It was a little hectic. Anyways I'm going to get to posting in my dream journal.

----------


## Caenis

::D:  That's great Kraom, good job!  How long did your flying lucid last?  It's a shame you didn't get to talk to that DC, I guess your dream wanted you to do something action-packed.

I'm impressed that SSILD is working so well for you.  You've had a ton of LDs in such a short time!  What do you think you'll do in your next LD?  Talk to a DC without it disappearing?

----------


## Kraom

Yea I'm hoping to have a conversation with a DC. I'm also going to start experimenting with time dilation. Anyways we'll see how it goes. Also the flying didn't last that long, but It's alright it was still enjoyable.

----------


## Caenis

I just read your DJ, it sounded great.  My first (only so far) flying experience I didn't feel much physically.  It was a bit frustrating, so I think it's really cool that you felt the wind while flying.

Time dilation, or making your LDs last longer?  Either way, exciting!  Best of luck to you man, I hope you succeed.  Tell us all about it if you do!  I'll want to learn your methods.

----------


## Kraom

So nothing really to report this morning. Other than I think I tend to lucid dream more at my mom's house.

----------


## CosmicIron

Hi Kraom,

Just stumbled upon your DJ and I'm impressed. You apparently did the SSILD technique very effectively! One thing I'd like to comment on is those instances where you had difficulty falling back to sleep and then afterward repeatedly woke up -- this is a sign of false awakenings induced by SSILD. SSILD is very good at creating these ultra realistic FAs which make you try to fall asleep while you are already sleeping! Therefore, you will want to pay attention to this kind of situations, and once you learn to identify these FAs your chance to succeed will increase a lot! Have fun!  :smiley:

----------


## Kraom

> Hi Kraom,
> 
> Just stumbled upon your DJ and I'm impressed. You apparently did the SSILD technique very effectively! One thing I'd like to comment on is those instances where you had difficulty falling back to sleep and then afterward repeatedly woke up -- this is a sign of false awakenings induced by SSILD. SSILD is very good at creating these ultra realistic FAs which make you try to fall asleep while you are already sleeping! Therefore, you will want to pay attention to this kind of situations, and once you learn to identify these FAs your chance to succeed will increase a lot! Have fun!



Thanks for the info, I have noticed that I've had an increased amount of FAs all of them seeming really realistic. I've started trying to identify my FAs now and I can recognize some now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well said CosmicIron.. FA's are like a golden ticket to lucidity, once you are able to identify them and remember how they feel. I used to have them all the time, and I would get so frustrated by them, until I learned how to turn them into DEILDs.

----------


## Kraom

Well last night I did not sleep well at all, I can't recall any dreams I had. I'm pretty sure that I was awake or in a half-awake state of delirium more than I actually slept, which is probably why I can't recall any dreams. All I remember is a recurring theme of thinking something about crystals and knights and kingdoms but instead of dreams I just had grayish visions accompany them that were cloudy at best.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Aww I'm sorry you didn't sleep well last night. Stress or what?

Anyway, hopefully tonight you'll sleep even better since you had a lack of it the night before.

----------


## Kraom

Alright well I slept a lot better last night and I did end up becoming lucid, but I don't really count it because although I did realize I was dreaming I made a critical mistake, I thought about my waking body that was sleeping.. So immediately the dream started fading out and next thing I know I was back awake. I remember another instance of being lucid this morning as well except this one I'm not sure how it started and I only remember bits of it. I remember driving a car and being lucid and my younger brother was in the seat next to me and he was asking me something like aren't we dreaming and I told him not to think about it. Anyways I don't count any of this it's more like partial lucids for me.

----------


## Caenis

That's interesting.  I've had a few dreams where I thought about my sleeping body, but my dream didn't become unstable.  I'll admit that I got confused as to whether I was moving my dream body or my real body, but that was more because I wasn't completely rational in my dreams.  But as always, different results for different people.

Good job kraom, so many semi-lucids!  Okay, I think I've decided on your title now.  Dave's first part of his title related to his dreaming experiences, so yours has to also.  You'll be the Semi-Lucid Matchmaker.  Or the semi-lucid jack of all trades.  Do either of those sound acceptable to you, dapper Mr. Kraom?

----------


## Kraom

> That's interesting.  I've had a few dreams where I thought about my sleeping body, but my dream didn't become unstable.  I'll admit that I got confused as to whether I was moving my dream body or my real body, but that was more because I wasn't completely rational in my dreams.  But as always, different results for different people.
> 
> Good job kraom, so many semi-lucids!  Okay, I think I've decided on your title now.  Dave's first part of his title related to his dreaming experiences, so yours has to also.  You'll be the Semi-Lucid Matchmaker.  Or the semi-lucid jack of all trades.  Do either of those sound acceptable to you, dapper Mr. Kraom?



Yea, I think that I didn't actually wake up but I went into a false awakening, I was moving my dream body and then the next thing I knew I was moving my real body although I'm fairly certain it was still a dream body. Anyways, hopefully I don't ruin my future full-lucids instead of having semi-lucids. Oh and just to clarify, I meant that I consider last night partial lucids. By "any of this" I was only referring to last night/this morning.

And I think I'd prefer my title to be The Semi-lucid Renaissance Man.  :tongue2:  (jack of all trades is too many words for my liking haha)

----------


## Caenis

> Yea, I think that I didn't actually wake up but I went into a false awakening, I was moving my dream body and then the next thing I knew I was moving my real body although I'm fairly certain it was still a dream body. Anyways, hopefully I don't ruin my future full-lucids instead of having semi-lucids. Oh and just to clarify, I meant that I consider last night partial lucids. By "any of this" I was only referring to last night/this morning.



Weren't you having semi-lucids earlier too?  I remember you mentioning them, or maybe you just woke up really quickly and that's why you didn't count them.
I DID have a LD where I woke up moving my real body.  So it's possible you did wake up.  I guess I concentrated too hard on becoming focused and aware in the dream, and woke myself up in the process.  I was hoping it was a FA, but alas, I RC'd and concluded I was awake.  But most of the times where I was confused about moving my dream vs. real body, I was definitely asleep and not at risk of moving.





> And I think I'd prefer my title to be The Semi-lucid Renaissance Man.  (jack of all trades is too many words for my liking haha)



That does sound much better!  I knew there was another term I liked from when we were chatting, but I couldn't remember what it was.  That was it, Renaissance Man.  I also considered FA/SSILD being part of your title, but I couldn't think of any creative way to incorporate those.  ...Not that semi-lucid is any better, but oh well.  I never claimed to be a creative person.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

How about the The Quasi-Lucid Renaissance Man, because quasi sounds leagues better than semi

----------


## Kraom

> How about the The Quasi-Lucid Renaissance Man, because quasi sounds leagues better than semi



That's it right there...

----------


## SirCronus

Been trying out SSILDS as well! haven't had much luck yet, but i feel like i'm getting closer. Seems like you've had lots of progress with them(: when you wake up in the morning is it due to an alarm? and after you wake up do you go straight to doing your SSILD or do you try and become more awake first? any tips on them would help me a bunch, thanks!

----------


## Kraom

> Been trying out SSILDS as well! haven't had much luck yet, but i feel like i'm getting closer. Seems like you've had lots of progress with them(: when you wake up in the morning is it due to an alarm? and after you wake up do you go straight to doing your SSILD or do you try and become more awake first? any tips on them would help me a bunch, thanks!



I wake up after around five to five and a half hours of sleep naturally and do my SSILD reps. And after I wake up I check my phones time, after that I go straight into my SSILD reps, the idea being that you want to do it sleepily but not to the extent that you'll fall back asleep while doing the reps, you want to do four. So my tips would be do as if it were a WBTB time-wise but don't actually stay awake for long, unless you fall asleep easily. (For me I tend to stay awake too long if I'm awake doing it for too long.) And my last tip is that I don't use this as a method to go straight into a lucid dream but as an aid for the mindset of lucid dreaming. Like it says in the actual thread for SSILD, it influences future lucid dreams, which essentially it puts you in the right mindset for lucid dreaming. Oh and also once you start doing SSILD you might notice yourself having FAs, I have had an extreme increase in false awakenings ever since starting this, like CosmicIron said above SSILD is good at creating ultra-realistic FAs. So make sure you reality check when you wake up, and best of luck to you.

----------


## Kraom

Nothing really to report this morning no lucids, sub-par recall, and didn't do any induction methods. So I guess I'll update my dream goals since I've been meaning to.


Lucid dreaming tasks Updated!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(X) Stabilize my dreams better
-I can definitely stabilize now without doing verbal or physical things.
(X) Fly again
-Yep, I flew..
( ) Be a vampire
( ) Ride a unicorn
(/) Drive a car
-Drove a motorcycle which was probably cooler.. idk.
(/) Have a conversation with a dream character
-Does it count as a / if I tried and they disappeared haha.
( ) Control an element
( ) Use the internet
( ) Task of the month- Drink magical potion
( ) Spawn a DC as a dream companion
( ) Attempt respawning previous DC companion
(/) Telekinesis
-Tried it but it didn't work, pretty sure I know why.
( ) Time dilation
( ) Meet my dream guide

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A motorcycle is way cooler  ::D: 

So this quasi-lucid stuff, it's because you suddenly become too aware of your real life body? I was just wondering if that was it specifically, because the times I worried about that in the past, I was worried about the same thing. For example, one time I wanted to yell "More Lucidity!" but I was afraid my real life voice would say it too, waking up my boyfriend and then I'd be really embarrassed haha. I ended up just going for it and he said he didn't hear anything. Another time, I was afraid to "get up out of my bed" in a newly formed LD, because I was afraid my real body would move, waking me up. I finally reached the point again where I said EFF IT and moved anyway, but I stayed lucid. I don't know if this is the same thing that you're experiencing or not, but it's something to think about. Oh, and also, I've experienced this at the end of a LD too, which sometimes wakes me up, but sometimes doesn't.

----------


## Kraom

> So this quasi-lucid stuff, it's because you suddenly become too aware of your real life body? I was just wondering if that was it specifically, because the times I worried about that in the past, I was worried about the same thing. For example, one time I wanted to yell "More Lucidity!" but I was afraid my real life voice would say it too, waking up my boyfriend and then I'd be really embarrassed haha. I ended up just going for it and he said he didn't hear anything. Another time, I was afraid to "get up out of my bed" in a newly formed LD, because I was afraid my real body would move, waking me up. I finally reached the point again where I said EFF IT and moved anyway, but I stayed lucid. I don't know if this is the same thing that you're experiencing or not, but it's something to think about. Oh, and also, I've experienced this at the end of a LD too, which sometimes wakes me up, but sometimes doesn't.



Well the first one yes, is because not that I worried about it but I thought about my real life body in general, and I've heard that causes loss of lucidity so naturally I believed and then so it happened when I thought about it, and I didn't wake up I'm pretty sure I just went into a FA where it looked like I was moving my real body. And the other instance was just I didn't really recall the details of the lucid I just remember I was lucid and driving a car and that's all. Also, some that I count as quasi-lucid in the past were just when I would get overexcited and wake myself up or just have no stabilization.

----------


## Kraom

Well, this morning was an interesting morning. I had three more Quasi-Lucid experiences (this title just gets more and more fitting) and one really long interesting non-lucid or dream I should say since we shouldn't call them non lucid haha, and then just a few other little dreams.

So let's start with the initial Quasi-Lucid, I had awoken later than I normally do but that didn't deter me from doing SSILD so I did and the went back to sleep. Alright so now I'm back asleep and in a dream. It appears that I'm at some party the party apparently for some girl who's trying to decided between which of these two men she was dating. The girl was blonde and the first man was also blonde (she seemed to like him better) and the other man was black haired (he seemed a bit jealous.) Anyways, I was watching them sitting on a couch and when I got up I saw a wall turn a polka dot pattern. I was thinking to myself that it was odd, and as I thought that as man's voice told me that I was dreaming. So now I became lucid but it was sort of hazy almost like my eyes were closed. I was saying, "Who said that? Who said that?" trying to figure out who it had been that told me I was dreaming. So, I was trying to open my eyes to get this haze away and the next thing I know my real life bodies eyes open.. Anyways, so I don't count that because I couldn't really do or see anything.. D:

Alright, on to the next! I had just awaken from my other Quasi-Lucid and decided that I would do more SSILD so I did then went back to sleep. And now I'm in a dream. So I was walking to a 7-11 with my older brother and he was talking to me about drinking asking me if I liked it. So once we were inside of the 7-11 he was asking me about if drinking was my new thing and if I liked it also at some point he used the word orgasmic to describe it. I hadn't said anything to him yet and was just kind of confused especially at his word choice. So I was about to tell him that I actually felt kind of drunk at the time we were talking, which then made me wonder how had I gotten this way.. So thinking back on it there was nothing so I came to the conclusion that I was in a dream. Then suddenly my dream just ended. So this one is even lesser then the first one didn't even get to do anything after I realized I was dreaming.

Alright final one. So I just recalled right now how this happened exactly. Was a little hazy on it. Anyways so, I had woken up from my first Quasi-Lucid stated here but I hadn't actually I was in a false awakening. So I got up and it seemed like my cousins were visiting at my house. Which I thought was a little odd but with my dream logic I decided not to question it. I remember walking down the stairs and then when I finally got to my pantry to look what was in it something made me question things I don't really recall what but something. So I became lucid yet again. And I don't remember much after that other than nothing happened.

Ok so that's all of that.. Yea interesting morning pretty sure that my lucidity was messed up because of how late in the morning it was and I would normally be awake already..
And I'll post my long interesting dream in my dream journal later after I put all the pieces of it together.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow, you had a busy morning! I know it's frustrating when you get lucid and it's right before you wake up. That still happens to me alot. One of the things that has helped me combat this is being able to sleep in as late as I want. Though most of my DEILDs occur between 8-10am or so, I like knowing that I could stay in bed as late as 12noon if I wanted to. That way there's no stress and I can comfortably go back to sleep in between each period of waking up (WBTB). Don't know if that's related to the issue your having or not, but it popped into my head. I was going to say something else too but I just forgot.

----------


## Kraom

> Wow, you had a busy morning! I know it's frustrating when you get lucid and it's right before you wake up. That still happens to me alot. One of the things that has helped me combat this is being able to sleep in as late as I want. Though most of my DEILDs occur between 8-10am or so, I like knowing that I could stay in bed as late as 12noon if I wanted to. That way there's no stress and I can comfortably go back to sleep in between each period of waking up (WBTB). Don't know if that's related to the issue your having or not, but it popped into my head. I was going to say something else too but I just forgot.



Oh it was quite a busy morning, this all happened within an hour and a half of sleep and that also includes the dream I just posted in my dream journal which is a huge dream. Anyways my problem was that I think I was nearing the end of my sleep cycle since I normally would have been awake when they occurred. Although I guess it's possible that I just thought that so that is what happened, either way still a fun morning.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah I love any lucids I have, or even "lucid challenged" dreams if they're vivid and I recall alot of detail.

I remembered the other thing I wanted to say: another cool thing about you getting lucid the way you do (in the middle of the dream, when "things just don't seem right"), is you can feel the difference between just going on with the dream in your merry little way, then boom you're aware that you're dreaming. So you really get the opportunity multiple times to feel the distinct differences between the two different dream states. That way in the future, you may even be able to lock on to that sensation earlier on in the dream because you've experienced the feeling so many times now.

----------


## Kraom

> I remembered the other thing I wanted to say: another cool thing about you getting lucid the way you do (in the middle of the dream, when "things just don't seem right"), is you can feel the difference between just going on with the dream in your merry little way, then boom you're aware that you're dreaming. So you really get the opportunity multiple times to feel the distinct differences between the two different dream states. That way in the future, you may even be able to lock on to that sensation earlier on in the dream because you've experienced the feeling so many times now.



Yea it definitely is, I always feel different when I'm in a dream so I think that in the future It'll make it easy for me to be able to tell when I'm dreaming just from knowing the feeling from previous lucid dreams.

----------


## Kraom

Alright so I had two lucid dreams this morning (not quasi-lucid!) well one lucid dream and one lucid false awakening, which was cool since that was the first time I ever actually noticed a FA without waking up. So, yea this is what happened I woke up later again at 6 AM and again said well I'll still do my SSILD reps so I did, and then go back to sleep and realize I'm dreaming. And I became lucid by just pure feeling like I just realized I wasn't awake. And although I forgot about my challenge with dave (which I could have easily done!) I did stop time in my dream, although I didn't dilate time, but then again I didn't try to. So then after my lucid I woke up into a FA, except I didn't actually wake up, my eyes were still closed. So when I was trying to open them I noticed that something was off and I actually felt lighter then I normally do while sleeping. So when I opened them I was in my room like a false awakening and I was sitting on the edge of my bed. So I was pretty much already lucid. Anyways, I walked around my room and kept the dream stable pretty much I felt confined since the door to my room was shut, like I wouldn't be able to pass through. I'll post in more detail on each of these in my dream journal. Also, I remembered that I could have had another dream like that false awakening because I felt the same way again and was working on opening my eyes when I thought about my real body which now ruins things if I think about it..

Also a message to Caenis: Haha, did your homework! I don't fail  :tongue2: . Although I did it out of order, longer one first shorter one after..

----------


## Caenis

::D:   Great job, kraom!  Awesome that you were able to become lucid because of the _feel_ of the dream, really amazing.  I'll have to pay attention to what my dreams feel like, recognizing that feeling must be extremely handy.  I'm proud of you man, you're getting really good at this.
Take some ridiculous looking cookies as your reward:

----------


## Kraom

> Great job, kraom!  Awesome that you were able to become lucid because of the _feel_ of the dream, really amazing.  I'll have to pay attention to what my dreams feel like, recognizing that feeling must be extremely handy.  I'm proud of you man, you're getting really good at this.



Haha, thanks I thought it was pretty fun how pretty much spot on your prediction was from last night.. And the feeling is pretty handy to recognize it's happened to me in more than one of my lucids..

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Congrats on the lucids, kraom.

----------


## Caenis

> Haha, thanks I thought it was pretty fun how pretty much spot on your prediction was from last night.. And the feeling is pretty handy to recognize it's happened to me in more than one of my lucids..



I was hoping that telling you that you'll have two LDs would help you succeed in having them.  That, and you have a lot of skill and have quasi-lucids all the time, the odds were with me.  =p

Can you explain what that feeling is like?  What is it exactly that you recognize?  The only things that I can think of are different are: touch and pain are dull; I don't think much in dreams, and I'm never too worried about anything.  I'm really curious about what it is that you sense that is different.

----------


## Kraom

> Can you explain what that feeling is like?  What is it exactly that you recognize?  The only things that I can think of are different are: touch and pain are dull; I don't think much in dreams, and I'm never too worried about anything.  I'm really curious about what it is that you sense that is different.



Hmm alright it's kind of an obscure sense. Let me see how I would describe it. Alright so, the sense I get is really nothing tangible such as touch or pain, it's more like when I'm walking through a dream and I just feel something like in the atmosphere of the dream itself that lets me know that it's a dream. Hmm, so for me dreams often feel different then real life there's a sort of difference that I can sense, also in a dream I feel physically different. What I mean by that is in a dream I feel not weightless my body still has weight to it, but I feel like a sort of nothingness around me and not in a negative way. So for instance in real life I may feel a slump in my shoulders or my posture might not feel straight while I'm walking and also most of the time in real life I feel a slight pressure in my skull, but in my dream I don't feel anything. Like there's no aliments on my body. I'm also usually always in a cheerful disposition in my dreams like there isn't a care in the world, and there isn't I'm in a dream! So all of this sort of combines into just a sort of sense that I must be in a dream. Sorry if I didn't explain it well it's a little hard to describe a feeling I get in dreams lol.

----------


## Caenis

I get it now, it makes perfect sense.  Now that you explained it, I can see similar trends in my dreams.  You're right, posture, my facial expressions or where my limbs are, I can see them all, but I never physically feel them in my dreams.  Thanks man, I appreciate you elaborating.  I'll try to keep those things in mind from now on!

----------


## Kraom

Well nothing to report today. I won't be in any of the #dva chats for the next two weeks left on vacation today. I'll still update my workbook every morning though.

----------


## CosmicIron

> Alright so I had two lucid dreams this morning (not quasi-lucid!) well one lucid dream and one lucid false awakening, which was cool since that was the first time I ever actually noticed a FA without waking up. So, yea this is what happened I woke up later again at 6 AM and again said well I'll still do my SSILD reps so I did, and then go back to sleep and realize I'm dreaming. And I became lucid by just pure feeling like I just realized I wasn't awake. And although I forgot about my challenge with dave (which I could have easily done!) I did stop time in my dream, although I didn't dilate time, but then again I didn't try to. So then after my lucid I woke up into a FA, except I didn't actually wake up, my eyes were still closed. So when I was trying to open them I noticed that something was off and I actually felt lighter then I normally do while sleeping. So when I opened them I was in my room like a false awakening and I was sitting on the edge of my bed. So I was pretty much already lucid. Anyways, I walked around my room and kept the dream stable pretty much I felt confined since the door to my room was shut, like I wouldn't be able to pass through. I'll post in more detail on each of these in my dream journal. Also, I remembered that I could have had another dream like that false awakening because I felt the same way again and was working on opening my eyes when I thought about my real body which now ruins things if I think about it..
> 
> Also a message to Caenis: Haha, did your homework! I don't fail . Although I did it out of order, longer one first shorter one after..



That's the way to go my friend! You are becoming more sensative to the subtle feelings and your awareness has increased through the practice. The state of your mind and body changes a lot throughout the sleep. The better you can perceive these subtle changes the more effective you will become. SSILD will amplify these changes and increase your awareness somewhat, but in the end it's YOU who will need to catch them  :smiley:  Congratulations again.

----------


## Kraom

Well nothing about lucid dreaming to report. Although I did have a dream about being back in time in the 1920's so that was interesting..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Well nothing about lucid dreaming to report. Although I did have a dream about being back in time in the 1920's so that was interesting..



Were you a flapper?  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraom

> Were you a flapper?



Ahhh I wish.. haha. All I did was walk in some mall type thing where there were a whole bunch of guys coming out of a spa in white robes. Then I went to a theme park out back of this mall thing.. so boring when I think I could have been a flapper  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraom

Woo, lucid dream this morning even while away from home. Did SSILD went back to sleep and had a long lucid, was very nice. Also managed telekinesis!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh cool, well dome Kraom! Are you going to post it in your DJ? Or a part of it? I'd love to read it!  ::mrgreen:: 

Congrats!

----------


## Kraom

> Oh cool, well dome Kraom! Are you going to post it in your DJ? Or a part of it? I'd love to read it!



I would post it to my dream journal, I do have it written out in my physical journal, but since I'm away from home it'd be a little much to type via phone. Considering It's a good 5-6 pages in my physical journal. But maybe I'll post it later if I get bored  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraom

Well nothing to report today, which I figure will be the case for the next two nights since I'm currently camping  :Sad:

----------


## Caenis

That's a bummer kraom.  Hopefully your recall comes back tonight.  Sometimes the first night or two in a new place hurts recall, so if you're lucky, you'll be able to recall a few dreams tomorrow and the next night!  Okay man, your (unofficial) homework is to have a lucid dream while camping.  You have two more nights right?  I'm sure you'll manage!  And have fun.   :smiley:

----------


## Kraom

> That's a bummer kraom.  Hopefully your recall comes back tonight.  Sometimes the first night or two in a new place hurts recall, so if you're lucky, you'll be able to recall a few dreams tomorrow and the next night!  Okay man, your (unofficial) homework is to have a lucid dream while camping.  You have two more nights right?  I'm sure you'll manage!  And have fun.



Alright so I had some better recall and drum roll...... A lucid! It was an interesting one because although I was lucid I was already sort of entwined in the dream. Anyways I had an awesome hand to hand fight with some Jamaican guy  and ended up saving some DCs from a bomb he had. 
( Hopefully now my DCs won't hate me.) Another cool part was I managed to bring the dream back after it had faded.

----------


## Caenis

That's great!  Your DCs won't hate you, you saved a few from dreamy death!  I hope you acquired a few fangirling DCs.  =p  You need a dream harem to fangirl over your amazing LD skills.  Will you type up this LD in full once you're home?


Take more delicious cookies.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Dammit man quit hoggin' all the lucidity!

----------


## Kraom

> That's great!  Your DCs won't hate you, you saved a few from dreamy death!  I hope you acquired a few fangirling DCs.  =p  You need a dream harem to fangirl over your amazing LD skills.  Will you type up this LD in full once you're home?



Oh I do need a dream harem you're right.. and yep I have two dreams to type up when I get back.

----------


## Kraom

So this morning I had two quasi-lucids. The first one was sort of like a MILD except I didn't try to form the dream, it was forming and I was just aware the whole time. But when I became lucid the dream just collapsed, but after it collapsed I was in like this deep blackness, I couldn't see but my body was physically there. I think that if I had tried I could have built another dreamscape. My second quasi-lucid was like the first except when I realized I was dreaming I woke up to the back of my eyelids.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Are you still doing SSILD with your last few entries?

----------


## Kraom

> Are you still doing SSILD with your last few entries?



With the two lucids yes, and those quasi-lucids yes, but I didn't fall back asleep for an hour which usually inhibits my dreaming. And when I had nothing to report I didn't do SSILD because I was tired and went back to sleep.

----------


## Kraom

Alright so this morning I had a lucid.  Except it was sort of odd, I don't remember becoming lucid but I remember knowing that I was dreaming and using telekinesis to defend myself. Anyways so this man with a knife attacked me while I was at a playground in Compton. He had a knife and apparently so did I. We had a sort of standoff and I warned him that I'd start slashing. Now I dont know how it ended up like this but he was on the jungle-gym and I knew I was dreaming and I pulled him in the air with telekinesis with the intention to throw him and I accidently pulled his head off. I even recall thinking first I accidently stop time now I accidently pull someone's head off.. wow.. haha.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I've had DILDs like that before, where I had been in the throws of a lucid dream for a while, but don't really remember the actual point of lucid onset.

You should have sewed his head back on, it may have qualified for the basic TOTM  ::chuckle::

----------


## Kraom

> You should have sewed his head back on, it may have qualified for the basic TOTM



I'm sure if I would have thrown on some gloves and a mask it would of counted  :tongue2:  too bad I didn't know at the time

----------


## Kraom

Past three mornings I've had sub-par recall and no lucidity. I'm looking forward to getting home and normalizing my sleep schedule.

----------


## Kraom

Alright so had an Ld this morning, not using SSILD. It was sort of like a MILD but not exactly. I was imagining a dream environment a beach scene. And in the dream I realized that it was the environment I was imagining before. So anyways, in the dream I was stealing a red Volkswagen golf in a beach parking lot with the intention to fill it with water and drive it while it was filled with water. So I did steal it and fill it with water. I wasn't driving it though someone else was. So St the point I realized I was dreaming I was looking out the window. So once lucid I remembered I wanted to try and have auto-stabilization so I conjured up a potion and drank it. It was like a bubbly white liquid and it tasted awful. Last thing I remember was the guy driving drifting over some water.

----------


## Caenis

Huh.  Filling a stolen vehicle with water is a splendid idea.  Using a potion to stabilize was a good idea.  So did the potion do anything apart from taste terrible?  Did you wake up after that, or did you lose lucidity?  Congrats on successfully incubating a scene, by the way!

----------


## Kraom

> Huh.  Filling a stolen vehicle with water is a splendid idea.  Using a potion to stabilize was a good idea.  So did the potion do anything apart from taste terrible?  Did you wake up after that, or did you lose lucidity?  Congrats on successfully incubating a scene, by the way!



Well the potion did nothing that I could tell and afterwards I just sorta went with the dream later though I recall being at some bar with the idea to drink a drink and it would stabilize me and all it did was taste like alcohol. After that I think I just woke up.

----------


## Kraom

OK so now I'm back from my little vacation. It was nice but I'm glad to be home. So I just thought I'd put this update up, also something actually relevant, my next goal well hopefully for tonight/tomorrow morning is to stop and think in my next lucid dream. I've noticed lately that I'm acting on impulse and this leads me to have shorter LDs.

----------


## Kraom

Alright this morning I had an LD, after doing SSILD. So, I was in a dream and I was at my friend's house, a friend from when i was in eighth grade , a girl that I liked. In the dream I was pretty happy so I wasn't exactly in a questioning things sort of mindset. So anyway a little while later the dream had ended. (I might talk about it a little more in detail in my dream journal) So when I woke up I was a little sad that it was only a dream, but you know I got over it. So I woke up and did my SSILD and then went back to sleep. So the next thing I remember I was in the same dreamscape, so this time I knew that it was only a dream. I didn't exactly stop and think like I wanted, but to my own surprise I was very calm. First I saw a t.v. that was turned on and I tried to lift it with telekinesis, it didn't move. So I got up from the couch I was sitting on and started walking I tried to see if I had any feeling like a headache or something and I didn't except for what felt like a looseness in two of my canine teeth. Then the dead giveaway that I was surely dreaming was a person was walking and what would have in the real world been a slam into me, they just passed right through as if they were a ghost, or I was. So I went to find my friend and talk to her. (I could finally accomplish that dream goal!) And then when I neared the bathroom of the house she came out with only a towel wrapped around her. I looked away feeling flustered and then woke up. So moral of the story: I'm not allowed to talk to DCs!

----------


## Kraom

The strangest yet possibly coolest things happened to me this morning. I was laying in my bed sort of half asleep half awake and then I thought about my dad coming into my room and waking me up to say something to me like he had the night before. And then I drifted off a little and then it happened he came in and was talking to me. Then when I came back to consciousness I realized there was no one there. So then I thought about how around five seconds after I thought about my dad coming into my room he did. So this time I just imagined myself laying on the floor and then three seconds later I was. I knew what I did so I was aware. It was very very clear and vivid. I was laying on the floor of my room and the light was turned on and since I thought it was a dream I tried to use telekinesis but whenever I tried it it didn't work no matter how hard I focused on it. Eventually I thought maybe I had just rolled out of my bed and I would have looked pretty strange laying on my floor pointing my fingers at a piece of plastic trying to get it to move. So then I tried to wake myself up and it worked I opened my eyes and was there just laying in my bed still. 

So I thought that I would try it again so I re-imagined laying on my floor and there I was again. I tried to use telekinesis again and again it didn't work. Then I picked up a piece of scrap paper that was on the floor and threw it into the air and commanded it to stay in the air. Sadly it fell to the ground. Maybe it was the fleeting doubt in my mind that I had really just rolled off of my bed. But anyways it was amazing because it was like instant induction into a dream with retained awareness, so I was instantaneously lucid. I'm not sure if I'll be able to do this again or if this was just some kind of weird thing that happened, but I'll definitely try to do it again. If I could figure out how to do it then I could have at least one lucid per night if not more.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sounds like you figured out how to DEILD! Your transitions were all seamless, and you even figured out how to induce each one. That's really cool, I hope you can do that again and please share the experience again!

About the telekinesis thing, it does sound like it could have been you not fully accepting that you were in an LD. And no wonder, if each one was so realistic. What are some other things that you do in LDs that are more regularly successful? Like flying or floating, or going through walls? Next time you have an LD experience like this, try some other "tricks" first, maybe that will make you more confident that you are in an LD and the telekinesis will work. Just a thought.

----------


## Kraom

Yea I guess I need to convince myself that I'm dreaming. Maybe try some reality checks, even though I don't like them. Inside the dreams to it seemed like I didn't have to focus on keeping them up at all and they could have gone on for as long as I like seeing as I did force end them. In hindsight now I'd say that they definitely were dreams.

----------


## Kraom

Pretty boring morning, don't even recall having any fun dreams. Realized I was dreaming as I woke up too, so that was fun.

----------


## Kraom

Finally I had another LD this morning, three day dryspell that's a long while hahaha. Alright but anyway I'll just give a quick overview at the point I became lucid. I ended up saying something like good thing I'm only dreaming and then I was like wait what? I'm dreaming.. So, I went with the dreamscape and I had the keys to a car it was like a low-rider (lol). And then when I got into it turned into a classic dragster, that was still pretty low to the ground. So I was basically propelling it with my mind because there were no pedals yet it was driving. So after I pulled out of a parking lot I was no longer driving it, the dream had changed. Now it was some Mexican girl that sounded like she was fourteen. She ended up flooring the car down a street which caused me to lose my focus because there was nothing to focus on with everything blurring by. So I fought to keep my focus in the dream and ended up actually seeing blackness and then a percent bar popped up that was at around 80% and it was going up and eventually I was reloaded into the dream. When I got back into the dream my older brother was now driving the dragster and we were on some mountain road so I was bumping up into the air and one bump in the air I stayed in the air as if there were no gravity. And then I woke up. There are a lot more details for the non-lucid portion that I can go into depth in my dream journal.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Finally I had another LD this morning, three day dryspell that's a long while hahaha. Alright but anyway I'll just give a quick overview at the point I became lucid. I ended up saying something like good thing I'm only dreaming and then I was like wait what? I'm dreaming.. So, I went with the dreamscape and I had the keys to a car it was like a low-rider (lol). And then when I got into it turned into a classic dragster, that was still pretty low to the ground. So I was basically propelling it with my mind because there were no pedals yet it was driving. So after I pulled out of a parking lot I was no longer driving it, the dream had changed. Now it was some Mexican girl that sounded like she was fourteen. She ended up flooring the car down a street which caused me to lose my focus because there was nothing to focus on with everything blurring by. So I fought to keep my focus in the dream and ended up actually seeing blackness and then a percent bar popped up that was at around 80% and it was going up and eventually I was reloaded into the dream. When I got back into the dream my older brother was now driving the dragster and we were on some mountain road so I was bumping up into the air and one bump in the air I stayed in the air as if there were no gravity. And then I woke up. There are a lot more details for the non-lucid portion that I can go into depth in my dream journal.




Wow the car thing is awesome!

----------


## Kraom

Well, I had another lucid dream this morning. I actually almost forgot but when I woke up for the final time I was laying there trying to recall my dreams and at first I couldn't remember anything then BOOM I remember like four different dreams including a lucid dream. So in my lucid I actually just looked around and said, "Yeaaa this is a dream.." I was in a ritzy looking neighborhood with a lot of huge houses. Anyways, still didn't stop and think and my first impulse was to fly. So I jumped into the air aaaaaaannnnnnnnndddd landed back down on the sidewalk. So then I tried to spawn a DC by turning around and then trying to have them be behind me when I turned back around and that didn't work. So then I went for a nice walk until I got to what looked like where I lived. So this time I started running forward and jumped into the air, so now it was either fly or hit the ground hard. And I flew, which always feels nice I like the feeling of the wind. So I flew for a little while until a flew over a pool and noticed people so I landed there. It was my little brother and one of my friends. I touched my friend and tried to turn her into a different DC, and when I did this she let out and annoyed sigh which kind of threw me off and made me lose focus. So I could still feel myself touching her shoulder but the dream was black. So I recovered the dream only to pretty much just lose it again..

----------


## Kraom

I did it I finally managed to talk to a DC! Alright so it was after I almost ran her over and then I assured her I'd save her from the madman trying to kill people, which was me.. Ok alright let me just tell you all what was happening. So I'm walking over to my car and as I walk up and turn it on I just suddenly realized I was dreaming just it hit me nothing even happened. So then one of my dream goals was to drive a car so I did just that and by that I mean I drove it quickly. So it ended up with me and two of my cousins in the back of my car chasing after a DC. And then I saw a DC, a blonde girl (and you know my affinity for blonde girls, or you do now). So anyways I didn't even get out of my car I just sort of ended up right next to her, don't exactly know how. So then I assured her that I would save her. And ok maybe it wasn't talking as in a conversation but she was still talking about the people being attacked by a man driving a car, whatever haha. Anyways I tired to make her responsive but she wouldn't be. So I ended up just going where she wanted to. We walked down past a little lake and jumped off a dock into a little mud pit. I helped pull her up out of the mud that she had fallen in and then assured her there was no way that a car could drive down here. And then my cousins that were in the car with me come out of the tree-line and my aunt and uncle come out from the tree-line opposite the one my cousins are coming from. My aunt and uncle seem displeased that I had involved there children in my activities. So eventually they got to me and grabbed me at which point I force exited the dream. A little sad that I didn't think to just fly away or something.

----------


## Kraom

Had a brief lucid this morning. I was in an indoor hot springs with my mom and brothers. And then I was just sitting in the water and I said, "I'm dreaming." I was going to fly until I realized that it was an INDOOR hot springs. And then I created a huge twister with the water as the dream was ending. Then practicing my dream re-entry I re-entered the dream except it was a little odd because I was in my room but the proportions were off my bed was the hot springs and I was pacing around the edge of the hot springs and when I looked to the left I saw the wall of my room and one of my shelves.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great dreams, lucid and everything! Glad you finally got a DC to talk to you, and a pretty blonde at that. To bad you had to run over her with the car first  ::chuckle:: 

No but seriously, great work. Especially noteworthy was you taking the time in the mornings to recall your dreams. This is an excellent example of why I preach recall and journals etc to everybody. I've had lucid dreams that I didn't remember right away also, until I began journaling the dreams later that morning. *So if you're reading this Intro Students, Kraom is a great example to follow.*

----------


## Kraom

> Great dreams, lucid and everything! Glad you finally got a DC to talk to you, and a pretty blonde at that. To bad you had to run over her with the car first



Whoa, whoa she ran faster than my car  :tongue2:  SO she was in a corner and I assured her I'd save her hahaha

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Whoa, whoa she ran faster than my car  SO she was in a corner and I assured her I'd save her hahaha



Oh ok, fair enough. I see now, it said you "almost" ran her over lol my bad

----------


## Kraom

Hmm well no lucid this morning, well not one to my standards anyway. But I did recall so many dreams and dream fragments its a little crazy.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Did you sleep ok? I had alot of fragments last night because I tossed and turned a bunch due to a sinus headache.

----------


## Kraom

> Did you sleep ok? I had alot of fragments last night because I tossed and turned a bunch due to a sinus headache.



Yea I was tossing and turning a lot, not sure why.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yea I was tossing and turning a lot, not sure why.



Well hopefully you'll catch up on sleep tonight. It's always nice to have a good solid chunk of sleep initially before waking up that first time. I think it makes WBTBs more successful all around, but I'm sure you knew that.  :smiley:

----------


## Kraom

Alright had a brief LD this morning, nothing special, kicked a federal marshal in the face and then stole his weapon haha. On the downside my dream recall has been really suffering because I've been staying up later and waking up later so I interrupted my sleep schedule. Only dreams I can recall are after I initially wake up for my WBTB, which is still like three or four.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Alright had a brief LD this morning, nothing special, kicked a federal marshal in the face and then stole his weapon haha.



Congrats... and, funny  :tongue2: 




> On the downside my dream recall has been really suffering because I've been staying up later and waking up later so I interrupted my sleep schedule. Only dreams I can recall are after I initially wake up for my WBTB, which is still like three or four.



I know what you mean. I've been going to bed way too late, and when I WBTB the first time, I recall some dreams, but then I sleep too deep after that and forget them. It also feels like it's too late after that to properly induce a LD, like I'm getting a sleep overdose because I stayed up so late hehe. Now that my son is about to go back to school, I'll have to go to bed earlier then wake up earlier. Are you about to go back to school too? I should know this...

----------


## Kraom

> I know what you mean. I've been going to bed way too late, and when I WBTB the first time, I recall some dreams, but then I sleep too deep after that and forget them. It also feels like it's too late after that to properly induce a LD, like I'm getting a sleep overdose because I stayed up so late hehe. Now that my son is about to go back to school, I'll have to go to bed earlier then wake up earlier. Are you about to go back to school too? I should know this...



Yea I'll being going back to school on the fourth next month

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yea I'll being going back to school on the fourth next month



Oh ok. We'll see what happens then. Chris starts back on monday, so I'll be getting up at about 7am, puttering around for 20 minutes or so, then going back to sleep. Some of the longest streaks of lucids I've ever had were with this schedule.

----------


## Kraom

Woo 20th lucid since joining!  :Party:  Was just driving a car in it. Realized I was dreaming when I noticed that I was driving wildly, which seems to always be the case with my driving in dreams.

----------


## paigeyemps

gimme some'a dat lucid power!  :tongue2: 


Really really great job, kraom. Congratulations on all the awesome progress :3 You're such a motivation to me and to the rest of the students too  :smiley:

----------


## Kraom

Had another lucid this morning although it was at a weird time, it was sort of in the middle of my sleep rather than after I wake up initially. So it was just a DILD not even coupled with WBTB.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> You're such a motivation to me and to the* rest of the students too*




Speak for yourself.... jkjkjk

Good job, Kraom

----------


## Kraom

Had a lucid this morning very clear and vivid, like the clearest dream I've had in a while. I was just there in my dream about to dive Lil Wayne somewhere when I thought to myself, you know its probably unlikely that'd I'd be driving Lil Wayne somewhere. So naturally I became lucid and then my first impulse was to fly, BUT I didn't. Instead I saw a DC walking by and I said to it, "Hey Wait!" And so the DC did stop and wait. So I went over and hugged this DC, but I closed my eyes when I did which caused me to destabilize. Kind of sad that a dream that clear ended the quality of it was great.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Speak for yourself.... jkjkjk



What.  ::evil::

----------


## Kraom

Alright, had another lucid this morning. I find it amusing how sometimes I tell myself that I am dreaming. In my dream I had this nice new black Chevy Camaro and I had backed it into this metal electric box so I was freaking out. And then in the middle of my freaking out I literally just stopped and said to myself, "Chill this is just a dream." So then I got out of the car and just started walking around, this dream was pretty clear. There was this dog that was near a pool and at first I was excited to see him like oh cool a nice dream dog. But no he runs at me and starts snarling and so I freak out and throw him with telekinesis, pretty sure he died  :Sad: 

So now I'm not sure if I was going crazy in this lucid or not but I was talking to two people but there wasn't actually two people with me. So they told me they wanted some drinks so we started walking towards a 7-11. Then I don't remember what but they told me to do something else and I said, "Do you want me to destabilize. I have to keep my focus." I did end up destabilizing and then I re-entered the dream only to destabilize after a few more steps down the sidewalk. Still need to stop and think more in my dreams I think that'll be my goal for this month and once I can do that then maybe I can have an actual conversation with a DC that I didn't almost kill!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Interesting lucid. I know what you mean about the "stop and think more" thing. It seems that my lucids in general are more stable when I have to stop and think of what I want to do for example. And I find it makes my LDs more consistent as far as control and length, mainly because I try to think of a previously memorized list of things to do (like the TOTM, or a personal task of some sort). It kinda ties your lucid mind in with your waking mind a bit, so you don't get too wrapped up in that crazy dream logic and destabilize lol.

Still awesome! We had a bunch of DILDs today in our intro class, I'm really happy and proud!

----------


## Kraom

IM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACKKKKKKKK
Anyways, let me just, tell you what happened... SO ever since school started I've been SO busy.. so busy. Studying for the SAT applying for colleges, homework, etc. BUT anyways I decided I need to make time for dreamviews again cause I have notice an IMMENSE decline in my lucid quality since not journaling dreams, writing in my workbook, and whatnot. I have managed to have lucid dreams since school started.. not with the frequency I'd like (I'm at about.. 1 per week  :Sad:  ) And my memory of them is always so awful its annoying.. so anyways.. I'm back!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## paigeyemps

WELCOME BACK!!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::banana::   ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

We missed you  :tongue2:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

ya what she said

----------


## Kraom

WELL, nothing really last night or this morning.. But I did write quite a bit in my physical journal last night before going to sleep. So, I think I'm taking proper steps to recovering my lucid ability.. The one thing that I've noticed is that I seem to only have lucids on days where I can sleep in a little.. So like the weekend and Wednesday, the day I go to school later. So I tried setting an alarm then going back to sleep but that just made me angry when it went off lol. SO right now I don't really know I'm really only having lucids on Wednesdays.. the last Wednesday that I got to sleep in on, I had three lucid dreams in the one morning.. so I suppose that sort of makes up for the lack on the other days.. Anyways I'll be working on having lucids on the other days.. As to how, I haven't exactly figured it out yet.. BUT I'll think of something.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey welcome back Kraom!!!

You know, I'm totally the same way with the sleeping in. Don't get me wrong, I have had LDs when I knew I had to wake up early for work, but they're not as common. But they're more common now that they were when I first joined. Anyway, the point is, nothing wrong with getting enough sleep for those LDs.

I'm not sure what I did different on those days when I didn't get to sleep in, yet still had LDs. I remember that in one of them, I think I did 2 tasks. Thst's gotta be repeatable. I need to go back and look at that entry because dayamn. I'm glad you reminded me of it. I usually make notes about how I slept and what I did to make it different, so hopefully there's something to learn from it. And if there is I'll share it with you. Because I'll be honest, I hate thinking that "Oh, I can ONLY have LDs when I can sleep in or take a nap." Because it just isn't true, I've even proven this to myself. Just gotta repeat the performance.

----------


## Caenis

Hey Kraom!  Happy to see you're back at DV too.  That's awesome that you had three LDs in one morning.  That's a very good restart!  You'll be having tons of LDs in no time.

----------


## Kraom

Alright, alright.. SO tomorrow is.. WEDNESDAY.. woo everyone knows what that means! Sleep in day. I've got high hopes for tomorrow. Not really, but you know I'm hoping for something maybe not lucid but at least improved recall or something.. The last Wednesday I had to sleep in like this (two weeks ago now) ((Last Wednesday I had to get up early)) like I said before I had three lucids in the one morning.. Anyway I think that I've taken a good step forward towards lucids on a non-Wednesday. I've been going to sleep earlier then I normally do and as a result I've been waking up earlier then I normally do. So it sort of produced that state I'm in when sleeping in. Except for this morning, it was almost like I overdid it, I was waking up every few minutes for about an hour before I finally had to get up.. So I'll probably continue with that and see where it goes..

----------


## paigeyemps

Sounds good. I was wondering btw, are you still doing SSILD? Or are you gonna switch to something else? What other things/routines have you changed since last time?

----------


## Kraom

> Sounds good. I was wondering btw, are you still doing SSILD? Or are you gonna switch to something else? What other things/routines have you changed since last time?



Alright so I guess I'll just give you the rundown.. So I stopped SSILD a while ago back when I still frequented the site because I felt like the effects of it were diminishing, and my ability to naturally DILD was increasing. So I just started relying on DILDs which is where I've had probably half of my lucids. I'm still relying on DILD but I've been toying with the idea of trying things like FILD or even going back to SSILD again, since it did work well. I kind of just got lazy doing SSILD and I found myself falling back asleep prematurely. But anyways lately I've still been relying on my natural DILDs with one thing, I've been going to sleep a lot earlier than I normally do and as a result waking up much earlier, giving me the time I need to have my lucid dreams in the morning before I have to get up for school. This has been working well, except for this morning my sleep in day, I woke up around 5 AM and went back to sleep which is normal with what I've been doing. I only had one lucid dream this morning probably around the time I might normally get up on a regular day, but I don't know exactly because I wasn't keeping track of time at this point. So after this lucid I woke up again around 7 AM and couldn't really fall back into full sleep more like a half-awake half-asleep sort of delirious state, the same kind of thing when I take afternoon naps. So now my conclusion is: to continue with my earlier sleep schedule on everyday but Thursday and go to sleep at my normal time on Wednesdays to increase the maximum effectiveness. 

And now I'll just report what happened this morning. So had a lucid it was awful quality can hardly even remember where I was, I think in my room and I remember going downstairs. I was hardly in control either, I was running around sort of frantically trying to accomplish something. And after a little the dream just went black and I woke up.

----------


## paigeyemps

Ahh got it. 

Those kinds of lucids irk me a litte. I don't like it when I can't remember what happened, and only remember waking up and thinking I just had a lucid but nothing more. Gah! :'|

----------


## Kraom

So my going to sleep early waking up early method seems to be working pretty well. I did manage to have a lucid this morning albeit, a very strange one. But hey strange dreams make for interesting dreams at least. Just to give you an idea of the dream here.. I was at school, there was some conspiracy theory that ended up releasing demons, and at my school there's a daycare for the babies of some girls that already have babies.. Anyways I became lucid but still was just going with the dream so I started flying and told everyone, "TO THE BABY CENTER! Babies ward off demons!" and when I got there the babies were locked in kennels like they were dogs or something.. Anyways I don't know how it came to this last part but there was a lake next to the baby center and there were puppies swimming in it and people were trying to gauge the puppies strength based on which puppies made it back and which ones drowned.. I was hovering over the lake and I could see the corpses of some puppies..  :Sad:  and at the end I saw some labrador puppies that were swimming and someone said forget the labradors we don't need them!

So yea.. still wanna stop and think don't necessarily want to keep going with the flow of my dreams but I guess it's better than nothing..

----------


## Kraom

So, this morning my technique failed me! I went to sleep early and then when I woke up. BOOM it's 6:15 fifteen minutes before I need to get up.  :Oh noes:  So yea nothing really at all this morning >:C

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sounds like you needed the sleep! I had the opposite problem: plenty of time to sleep in, but my allergies kept me tossing and turning  ::blue:: 

That lucid with the babies and the puppies, wow. I would have woken up crying lol. I have to admit, I never went with the flow in an LD to that extent. What I have done though, is let the flow of the dream create the setting for me (because creating the setting can be so much work and I'll frustrate myself and wake myself up if I try to change too much stuff sometimes). Then once I have a good start, I take over. I'm always worried that if I give up too much of my free-will in an LD, then it will just go nuts and I'll lose myself and it will become non-lucid. That ever happen to you?

----------


## Kraom

> That lucid with the babies and the puppies, wow. I would have woken up crying lol. I have to admit, I never went with the flow in an LD to that extent. What I have done though, is let the flow of the dream create the setting for me (because creating the setting can be so much work and I'll frustrate myself and wake myself up if I try to change too much stuff sometimes). Then once I have a good start, I take over. I'm always worried that if I give up too much of my free-will in an LD, then it will just go nuts and I'll lose myself and it will become non-lucid. That ever happen to you?



Well, that's never exactly happened to me.. although I have lost lucids even when I'm going with the flow.. that dream was more like.. I was lucid but the only thing I changed was I used lucid abilities as in, flying. But a lot of my dreams where I'm lucid and go with the flow do really get crazy.. maybe it's just that I'm no longer thinking in dream logic and I'm using real logic..

----------


## Kraom

So, little late today but, this morning I did have a lucid and some pretty decent dream recall.. And I managed to have this lucid even with going to sleep later, a lot later, than I normally do. BUT I did get to naturally sleep in.. And I learned something interesting about my dreams this morning.. In my lucid I was doing something and then after the dream ended I was still imagining myself doing whatever and then eventually I went into a FA where I was still doing whatever activity I happen to be doing.. although I only realized now that it was a FA.. SO anyways I'm going to try and capitalize on this.. And I really need to work on my memory, I've had really awful memory lately.

----------


## Kraom

Well, well, well this morning was quite interesting. I ended up having three, that's right THREE lucids. Yea so they were all DILDs I don't even realize I'm dreaming really anymore I literally just go into dreams like OK I'm dreaming. But, it's only after I get into that mindset. So after my first lucid where I have to realize I'm dreaming, pretty much any dream after that will be just a natural lucid. OH and I had my first experience with dream food this morning, some crazy looking sandwich that was in a hotel room I wandered into.. pretty tasty..

----------


## Kraom

I always think that I wanted to just take in the sights of my lucid dream and just see how long I could make one last, AND YET, I've never done it because I always end up in dream and think about it and say AWW but that's such a waste of a lucid.. WELL this time.. this time, I'm going to do it! Next lucid dream, but who knows when that'll be..

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Wow its cool to watch your LDing skills mature throughout this thread.  Out of curiosity, why do you want to actively take in the sights so badly?  I can understand wanting to do as much as possible while lucid, that's what I would do.

----------


## Kraom

> Wow its cool to watch your LDing skills mature throughout this thread.  Out of curiosity, why do you want to actively take in the sights so badly?  I can understand wanting to do as much as possible while lucid, that's what I would do.



WELL you see.. I want to take in my dream sights just to see how long I can make one lucid last.. Will I ever do it? Probably not, I always think that there's so much better stuff that I could do. And even now you know I said that next LD I want to not do anything but I was thinking about stuff that I want to do in an LD because I was feeling like I was doing unimaginative things.. AND those sound SOOO much better than doing nothing.. So yea.. idk.. My next LD will hopefully be Wednesday though..

----------


## Kraom

I think it's about time for a...

Lucid Dream Goals Update_ -Not necessarily in order._
( ) Take my time see how long I can make a dream last.
( ) Work on my spawning, anything.
( ) Perfect levitation.
( ) Reform my telekinesis.
( ) Reform my flying.
( ) Work on this idea I had after I'm good at spawning. (Basically the idea is to be able to spawn various elements of a house and spawn it in a recognizable place so that I can go to it whenever I'm in a lucid dream. Don't really know how well this will go but I thought it was an interesting idea.) - And it'll probably be more of a castle.
( ) Teleportation.. to get back to my dream house..
( ) I still need to ride a unicorn..
( ) Spawn a recurring dream friend.. or meet my DG.

----------


## Kraom

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH tomorrow's Wednesday! Which means it's time to get some of these tasks crossed off this list. Or maybe not.. guess we'll see what happens..
Oh and as for today, couldn't even remember any dreams at all. So that sucked.

----------


## Kraom

SO this morning did have like two lucid dreams one of which I hardly remembered and the other ended before I had time to do much.. I think what happened was I was trying to rush these because I didn't have much time left to get in a good lucid before school. I also had like a dream where I was in dream but when I tried moving in the dream I could feel myself move in real life and the dream was patchy like I could see it hazy and I could also see parts of my bed.. so that was weird. So yea overall need to take more time in and having my lucids. BECAUSE now I don't get to cross a task off my list!  ::blue::

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey, congratulations on the two lucids, rushed or not!

In order to hurry like you did, it sounds like you retained a sense of urgency and awareness of time that carried over from the waking world.  That definitely shows a high level of awareness although, as you said, it probably didn't help keep you as relaxed as you might like.

The good news is even with all of that pressure, you're still getting lucid.  Once you find the perfect time to relax and give yourself the time you need, you're really going to be firing on all cylinders.  As we all know, not every night/morning of sleep is teed up for perfect lucid dreaming (to say the least), but we do the best we can!  Good work.

----------


## Kraom

Well I had some interesting dreams last night/this morning. One was like a pretty scary horror dream.. And the other I robbed some bank in a prison after which I became lucid because yea I don't think banks lead to disneyland after you rob them, but what do I know.. And so there I was just going with the dream seeing how long it could last once lucid then.. BEEP BEEP BEEP, my alarm goes off..  :Sad:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Something that always helps me is having an accepting and positive attitude before sleeping. When you are accepting of anything that comes out of the mind, it tends to go much smoother. Anytime that I have gone to sleep with this mindset, Ive had better recall, more positive dreams, and even more lucid dreams. No need to convince yourself that everything is good, only that everything can be accepted as reality...

----------


## Kraom

So loving this time change (til I get used to it) but as of now it's helping.. I had two lucid dreams this morning one of which I did keep going for quite a long time while I wandered around. Dream setting was in Las Vegas, you know just sort of wandered aimlessly pretty good stuff. And my other just a brief one of me at the baseball field near my house, became lucid walk around a bit. A girl appeared that I knew from real life and asked me to pull her face first down from a wall and I was going to because I figured it was just a dream but then I totally lost control of myself and whatever was controlling me did a handstand and the dream went black. So overall goodish morning I could say that I pretty much accomplished keeping a dream going for a while.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Pull her face first down from a wall? Haha, gotta love them random DC requests  :tongue2: 

I think daylight savings is helping me now as well. It seems to be delaying the time I fall back to sleep after a WBTB, but as a result my LD frequency went up. Hopefully we won't get TOO used to it.

----------


## Kraom

> Hopefully we won't get TOO used to it.



Yea I hope so too..

SO, as for this morning kind of forgot to write here earlier while I was at school but oh well. I had I think two lucid dreams this morning but I just remember little bits of the first one. I'm positive that I had at least one. So in my one lucid I was just at the school I go to, worked on a little telekinesis and then when that didn't work just did whatever til the dream ended. So yea I don't know, I need to remember my task list.. And remember that the school is a recurring dream element, pretty frequently actually. But it's not exactly right it's always different in some ways, but I don't really notice them until I'm lucid.

----------


## Kraom

blehhh one boring lucid this morning.

----------


## Xanous

> blehhh one boring lucid this morning.



Better than none. Good job.  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Perhaps more focus on creating a stable environment would help? Typically that increases the link between waking and dreaming life. I should say, the more vivid the dream, usually the more easily it is remembered. So perhaps increasing the vividness of the dream would help?

----------


## Kraom

Alright so haven't posted in a little while.. Had two lucid dreams in the time that I haven't posted.. or three I think actually.. Anyways one was like the longest of my life.. pretty awesome.. I'll be changing my sleep schedule over this thanksgiving break, and this will hopefully help me have more lucid dreams, but I guess we'll see how that goes..

----------


## CanisLucidus

All right, congratulations on those latest lucid dreams!   ::goodjob:: 

I don't know if you've written them down somewhere, but if you haven't, I'd strongly encourage you to do it just as soon as you possibly can.  I've found that the longer I wait to write down a dream, the more it slips through my fingers.  Even parts that were quite memorable at first can fade after a few hours.  Writing them down seems to really help cement them in your mind as longer-term memories and gives you great material to review down the road.  (I love to read other people's lucids as well as my own old lucids for inspiration.)

Good luck with the new sleep schedule (which hopefully involves loads of holiday sleep, not to mention good eating!)

----------


## Kraom

Well I decided not to change my sleep schedule.. But anyways I still have had a few lucid dreams over this break I don't know like three I think, I really do need to start writing them down I think that will help a lot. I just have to make some time for it.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Sounds good!  I agree and can't encourage you strongly enough -- do try to write them down!  You will be so glad later that you did.  When you take the time to write your LD down, you will remember it so much better.  Months later, the words you wrote will server as reminders and _the act of writing itself_ will enhance your memory.

Enough with my infernal nagging!   ::D:   Congratulations on those 3 lucids!!   ::goodjob::

----------


## Kraom

Soo let me start by saying that I had a lucid this morning. But it was kind of a letdown because I didn't do anything.. I realized I was dreaming when I knew I was on thanksgiving break and there was no way I could be at school. But then later I pretty much convinced myself that it was real life. Because first I used a reality check technique I developed that usually works where I feel for like feeling pretty much like my posture or facial expression or any pain.. and if I don't feel any of that I assume I'm dreaming.. But that failed. And then I tried to fly and that also failed so I was like.. what if this is real life and I look very stupid right now.. I guess I forgot there was no way I could be at school.. So I did write this down in my physical dream journal in a lot more detail than this.. 

So, now I got to writing in my dream journal and I decided to start writing about how I could improve my techniques I use and how to make sure it doesn't happen to where I think a dream is real life.. And so I came up with some new techniques that I could use that make sense for how my lucid dreaming works.. And then I had this mind blowing idea for something to do inside a lucid dream.. Yea I literally blew my own mind with this idea.. But it's so long that I almost don't want to post it in this thread.. So I don't know if no one cares I guess I'll post it.. in the meantime I'll type it up on my computer just so that I can post it sometime.. I went on for like five pages in my physical journal about it.. But I guess I could probably condense it, a little bit. So yea thought writing in my journal again.. extremely good idea. Thanks to CanisLucidus for telling me I should write my dreams down again..

----------


## CanisLucidus

Wow, that sounds amazing!  I love the feeling of getting carried away with the excitement of a new idea or discovery.  So glad that you captured that thought and got it down on paper!

If the idea got you that excited (and it's something you feel comfortable sharing) I'd love to see it.  I get so much of my inspiration from reading other people's dream journals and workbooks.  People (especially dreamers) are unbelievably creative and I learn so much just from paying attention.

Congratulations on the lucid, even if it was short!  The fact that you've resolved not to get fooled again and you're going through the mental process of figuring out how to prevent this from happening again tells me that you'll be ready.

----------


## Kraom

Well, if you'd like to read my idea. It's located here http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/dream-...ea-yea-138315/, although I tried to edit in the spacing since it didn't keep my formatting when I pasted it and that didn't work.. Soo it's kind of textwallish. Although I will say I think it's pretty interesting.. but I guess I'm sort of biased to it.. since it's my idea..

----------


## Kraom

This morning I did have a lucid dream that amounted to about all of ten seconds.. But it did serve a purpose! Because in the dream I didn't even think of my dream system idea.. it didn't come to mind. So after this I realized I needed to take some steps so that the next I was lucid I would remember to try and implement my dream system idea. So to do this I practiced some ADA and coupled in with that I would associate thoughts of my dream system. So I'm hoping I'll remember in my next lucid. I just hope in general the idea works lol

----------


## Kraom

Well, naturally I had a lucid dream this morning. BUT, my dream system idea did not work. I think I know why I have a few different ideas on why it didn't work, but the ideas get pretty involved so I don't really feel like sharing them. It'd be a lot of text. But anyways in my lucid dream this morning I did teleport for the first time which was pretty cool. And, also I came to the realization that I can't close my left eye in a dream.. because if I do, for whatever reason.. I won't be able to open it. I don't know why.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Gnomes...

----------


## Kraom

> Gnomes...



YES..

On an unrelated note, or maybe it is related.. I've had a few lucid dreams this weekend I think four.. at least three. Haven't written them down yet so I dunno.. Anyways, my dream system idea still have not got it working, probably because of these gnomes... So I'm hoping in the meantime just to increase the quantity of lucid dreams I have using some techniques I developed. Soo yea good luck me..

----------


## Chimpertainment

good luck you!!

----------


## Kraom

::ghosttown::  Just thought I'd brush the cob-webs off my workbook and start using it again. As I never had better luck lucid dreaming than when I updated my workbook daily, or near daily. Anyways, I'll be experimenting with some new techniques that I've either never had luck with or never used. Since right now I have DILDs and can DEILD off said DILDs and that's all well and good, but uhhh yea I WANT MOAR. So I'll be trying out various WILD techniques, *ahem* that I've never had luck with, and also EILD because I figure WHY NOT?! I'll probably start updating daily, I even might journal... some.. dreams? Only interesting ones though..

----------


## paigeyemps

Oyy kraom welcome back!

Well we see each other in chat a lot anyway so see you around. Good luck :3

----------


## Kraom

Just a quick update, I had a pretty short uneventful lucid dream this morning. Just really rolled out of my bed in the dream somehow spontaneously realized I was dreaming and then just walked, because everything else I tried didn't work, I tried telekinesis and floating. Ended up walking into my bathroom and then back out and then I thought maybe I wasn't dreaming, but honestly I have never actually mistaken waking life for a dream, so I should really trust my instincts, just maybe not jump down the stairs... or anything too rash.. Oh also, I've been too lazy to WILD and forgetting to use EILD so no update on either of those, this was just a DILD.

----------


## Kraom

So this morning I couldn't even recall a dream, whatever.. BUT when I got home from school today I decided to take a nap, and I'm pretty sure I experienced the precursor to a WILD, accidentally. SO, here I was laying on my back after shifting positions from my nap and I was sort of going in and out of consciousness and all of a sudden I get this weird feeling in my head, but I didn't really mind, it felt interesting. And then I hear a voice, and usually when I'm napping my thoughts just kind of happen on their own, but this voice was more than that and I could tell it was in my head but it was much louder than my thoughts and was perfectly clear. The voice said, "Pardon me sir but have you seen a wolf by the name of Ronaldo?" I was actually going to reply to the voice because why not, until it started feeling like I was floating and then it felt like my body was contorting and like moving in like a sort of liquid manner and again I didn't mind this either because it felt really intense and I love intense feelings, other than pain.. And so eventually I thought it might be a WILD and so I thought maybe I should try and breakthrough to a dream and so I saw what looked like the screen of my phone if I was holding it under a blanket, and I ended up sort of trying to force myself through the phone with the anticipation that when I made it I'd been in a dream, and while I was forcing myself through the phone it was as if I were flying through the air at an extremely high speed and my entire body was vibrating and this felt more intense than the floating/contorting. Eventually I was just seeing the back of my eyelids again and the intense feelings just faded, so I opened my eyes and yea I was just awake. Not exactly sure how I went wrong and if this wasn't what a WILD is like than I have NO IDEA what one is like..

----------


## Kraom

Well, I forgot to post in my workbook yesterday even though I had a lucid dream yesterday morning. In it nothing much happened I was in a department store and there were two guys and for some reason I tried telekinesising one of their heads off, and it didn't work. I also noticed that in this dream I could not at all talk. I was losing stability and then one of the guys asked me something and when I responded with, "mhmm" which had to be made from my throat, the dream re-stabilized. But then after a short period of stability it completed collapsed instead of just fading.

THIS MORNING, I had two lucid dreams and then a period of like a bunch of little lucid dreamlets, so that was cool. In one I just remember looking at my hands and trying to stabilize, boring. But the other was much more interesting and I ended up flying and attempted to speak to a dream character both telepathically and verbally, but she didn't respond either time just stared at me.. maybe she was mute..

----------


## Kraom

Had a nice long lucid dream this morning, ended up with some female DCs in are car on my way to get some drugs when it ended. :/
Other than that, I'm going to start napping everyday in the afternoon because I found a good time where I have dreams, and actually became lucid in an afternoon nap the other day. Also went into some SP too, so afternoon naps seem to be good. There are also some various things I'll be doing during my naps that trigger DEILDs that I noticed, but I still have to play around with that method and perfect it..

----------


## saltyseedog

::wizard::

----------


## Kraom

This morning I had another pretty long lucid dream and then, what I think was a WILD that turned into a sort of DEILD chain anyway ended up with a bunch of lucid dreams and lucid dreamlets. Overall super good morning.

----------


## Kraom

This morning I had several lucid dreams (like more than four) as it was my sleep in day. But, I was just flying around and doing telekinesis.. so, I think that I should really work on my impulsiveness and try and actually get some set tasks done..

----------


## Tiernan

Wow! More than four lucids? That's really good work.  ::D:

----------


## Kraom

> Wow! More than four lucids? That's really good work.



Haha thanks.. now if only I could remember my task list.. 

Also, nothing I really remember from this morning, I woke up before my alarm and didn't have time to really get back to sleep.. oh well.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know what you mean about doing the same things over and over again in lucids. I find it really cool that one of your automatic "go to" activities in lucids is telekinesis. I share the flying one with you, even in really low level lucids. But telekinesis has never been naturally easy for me. Something I should work on more!

Anyway, like we were discussing in the chat class earlier today, making the effort to have those 2 or 3 goals already memorized should prove helpful. Personally, I make myself remember them by thinking of them on and off during the day, then again as I'm going to sleep, then again as I'm going back to sleep during my WBTB. I also try to keep them consistent. Unless it's an already accomplished goal, I keep them the same. Maybe one or 2 TOTMs, and then a personal one. I know that I, and others, find ourselves lucid, then end up going for a previous TOTM on accident lol. It helps to reinforce these goals throughout the day. I also noticed that the focus required to remember the goals in a lucid, and then carry them out, is a little bit of stabilization in itself.

I can't wait to see what you accomplish next Kraom  :smiley:

----------


## Kraom

Is it bad if I'm getting bitter after having ONLY two lucids in a morning.. I think I'm getting lucid spoiled  :tongue2: 
Anyways, like I said two lucids this morning one was meh, I can hardly remember it. And the other was alright it kind of ended prematurely which was entirely my fault really. But the good news is in that lucid I took a step in the right direction and was able to overcome my impulsiveness and remember the task I wanted to do.

----------


## Kraom

I've been accidentally WILDing more and more lately.. This morning I had a WILD, accompanied by some slight SP and auditory hallucinations. At first I had woken up with the intention to TRY and WILD, but I ended up rolling over and trying to go back to sleep, then I reached this state where I could just start forming a dream. Strangely though I couldn't get the quality to be all that great, it had it's moments in the dream, but overall kind of lack luster. After my initial WILD I would wake up back into the exact same state and be able to form a new dream. So I did it again and then once more after that dream ended. And after having three lucids I snapped out of the state I was waking into, sadly. 

So even though I couldn't really get that great of quality out of them, it was still better than having no lucids FOR SURE. And, I could still use dream powers and whatnot, I guess I'm being kind of picky about the quality.. it was alright.. Also, I was able to remember what I wanted to do again in my lucids, so that's good. Oh and I tried that 'Omm' stabilization technique and while everything did resonate in my dream, it resonated too much and even I resonated and that's what led to the end of my first lucid.. SO, I don't think that technique is really for me, maybe I'll try it again sometime though, just to be sure. I also found when trying to engage my sense of smell it was throwing me off, I don't know what that's about. Right now it seems like the sense that helped stabilize and increase clarity the most was touch. Although, I forgot about taste! Anyways, Overall, a good morning I'd say and I think that I learned a lot.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> But the good news is in that lucid I took a step in the right direction and was able to overcome my impulsiveness and remember the task I wanted to do.



Yay congrats on this! It may seem like a little thing, but remembering something in your lucid (something that your waking life self specifically wanted you to remember to do in the lucid dream) is a huge step in awareness in lucidity. And doing this regularly will change the course of your lucid dreams forever. It's like, your lucid self and waking life self are more connected now, and can communicate with each other better.

Sorry that the Ohmmm didn't work so well. But there again, it's awesome that your lucid self was remembering the things we talked about in chat.  :smiley:

----------


## Kraom

Well had a short lucid dream this morning, but I ruined it again.. Don't know why it is I can't close my eyes in a dream. But I was able again to remember something that I wanted to do in a dream and tried it out. SO not all bad I guess..

----------


## Kraom

Well, haven't really updated this in a while hmm, havin' a bit of a dry spell, haven't been sleeping that well.. But I'm trying something tonight so we'll see how that goes, I'm hoping well. Should I either go really well or really bad.

----------


## Kraom

Well, finally broke my dry spell this morning with a nice long lucid dream. Flew up into space and walked on water..

----------


## Kraom

Haven't updated in a few days.
On thursday I had a lucid, don't remember really the length or quality of it. I really should start journaling my dreams again..
Friday, had an insane series of dreams, kind of beyond explanation by words. I literally kind of went insane in this dream series..
This morning, I had a pretty long lucid where I had a kind of friendly fight with a friend of mine that happened to be a DC. I bestowed upon him powers, which I later revoked when he was beating me, kind of cheap, but whatever. Used a bunch of abilities that I'd never done before, was a pretty awesome dream.

----------

